# Tiger, Camping '08



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Here is a pic of Tiger I found, from our vacation two years ago! :smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

He looks so content...he is really a lovable guy.


----------

